# issu/issue de...



## lamati

hola, me sale super dificil traducir esto:
"les performances scolaires d'un panel d'enfants issus de familles aux ressources culturelles proches tendent, à la suite de déménagements, à converger vers le niveau moyen du quartier d'accueil".

Claro que aun en francés es medio complicado... mas o menos cela signifie que si l'on prend des enfants issus de familles relativement "semblables", alors on se rend compte qu'a la suite de déménagements et d'une immersion dans tel quartier avec tel voisinge, l'enfant, au final, a le niveau scolaire moyen du quartier dans lequel il vit. 
(étude socio pour montrer l'influence du quartier sur le destin des individus).

merci beaucoup, saludos.


----------



## xymox

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si vous rechercher une traduction mais c'est bien ce que je comprends en français, la même chose que vous.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "les performances scolaires d'un panel d'enfants issus de familles aux ressources culturelles proches tendent, à la suite de déménagements, à converger vers le niveau moyen du quartier d'accueil".


 
Puedes encontrar lla mayoría de las palabras: performance, panel, issu,...en el diccionario de WR FR-ES.

Haznos una propuesta de traducción y te indicaremos los posibles errores.


----------



## esteban

Une possibilité :

A raíz de una mudanza, los resultados escolares de una muestra de niños provenientes de familias que comparten recursos culturales comparables suelen nivelarse con los resultados medios del nuevo vecindario.

esteban


----------



## Nikem

Hola. ¿Qué les parece esta traducción de "être issue" como "provenir"? ¿Es correcto?
La première chaire de criminologie en France est donc détenue par une personne qui n’est pas issue du monde de l’enseignement supérieur et de la recherche  
 La primera cátedra de criminología en Francia es por lo tanto detentada por una persona que no proviene del mundo de la enseñanza superior y de la investigación


----------



## Tina.Irun

Nikem said:


> Hola. ¿Qué les parece esta traducción de "être issue" como "provenir"? ¿Es correcto?
> La première chaire de criminologie en France est donc détenue par une personne qui n’est pas issue du monde de l’enseignement supérieur et de la recherche
> La primera cátedra de criminología en Francia es por lo tanto detentada por una persona que no proviene del mundo de la enseñanza superior y de la investigación


Hola.
¡Me parece perfecta!

*** Norma 2. Nos desvíes el tema del hilo
Hilo dividido: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1533459


----------



## Nikem

Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## alwin

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Buenas,
estoy traduciendo un acta de nacimiento del francés al castellano y debajo del título hay una frase que no sé cómo puedo traducir: "*Issue du Récensement Administratif National à Vocation d´état civil"*, por ahora mi opción es : _"_ _Resultante del Censo Administrativo Nacional con vocación de Estado Civil"_, pero no me convence lo de *resultante por issue* **** ¿alguien me puede ayudar a salir del bloqueo? Muchas gracias.

Una sola pregunta por hilo (Norma 2)
Nueva pregunta:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1761368
Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Creo que "resultante" es correcto. **** Hilo dividido


----------



## Cirene19

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
​ Salut..!

Comment est la traduction de cette phrase:

-"... est un vaccin recombiné, *issu du génie génétique*"
-"... es una vacuna combinada, *resultante del genio genético*" (?)

Merci.!


----------



## Vicomte123

También "nacida" o "que proviene". A ver lo que opinan los de madre lingua española pero a mí no me gustan mucho los participios presentes adjectivizados...


----------



## Cirene19

Jejeje ok, muchas gracias!


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola, a mi entender, lo que se está diciendo es que la vacuna es *resultado* (*fruto*) de la ingeniería genética.


----------



## chlapec

U, "...obtenida mediante ingeniería genética".


----------



## shreck2

Buenos días:

Espero que me podáis ayudar. La frase, que se encuentra en un panfleto informativo de una farmacéutica, es:

"Panolito est un projet *issu de l'incubateur * VentiGuay Tecnologies (Marca comercial inventada)"

La verdad es que no sé cómo interpretarlo, y os agradecería vuestra ayuda.

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Marie3933

Hola shreck2,
Aquí tienes la definición de _incubateur_, según _Le Petit Robert_ :





> N. m. Structure qui accueille les  porteurs de projets de création d'entreprises innovantes et les aide à réussir  en offrant formation, conseil et financement, en échange d'une part du  capital.


_issu de_ = que viene de, nacido en


----------



## shreck2

Marie3933 said:


> Hola shreck2,
> Aquí tienes la definición de _incubateur_, según _Le Petit Robert_ :_issu de_ = que viene de, nacido en



Gracias, Marie3933. Entonces sería algo así como: "Panolito es un proyecto nacido de la incubadora de Panoliguachi", ¿¿no??


----------



## chlapec

Mi propuesta: "...es un proyecto que proviene de la *incubadora de empresas* Handemoor..."


----------



## shreck2

chlapec said:


> Mi propuesta: "...es un proyecto que proviene de la *incubadora de empresas* Handemoor..."



Requetemerci!!


----------



## ChanaS

Hola, wordreferenceros:
Tengo una duda sobre cómo traducir el adjetivo issu/issue del francés al español.
La frase se encuentra en un texto en el que se habla de una exposición que se ha montado conmemorando un acontecimiento que ocurrió en París hace cien años.
"_Plus de cent tirages originaux de photographies souvent inédites *issues de son fonds*, enrichie d'apports d'autres collections parisiennes et quelques adquisitions récentes_".
Mi intento:
"Más de cien negativos originales de fotografías inéditas *sacadas del fondo*, enriquecidas con aportaciones de colecciones parisinas y algunas adquisiciones recientes".
Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## Marie3933

"fotografías... sacadas" ne me semble pas très heureux (il pourrait y avoir confusion, cf. _sacar una foto_).
 propuesta: _"fotografías que provienen de"_


----------



## galizano

ou: fotografías provenientes, procedentes. Tu as l'embarras du choix.


----------



## ery1980

Muy tarde la respuesta pero sería "*Sacadas de sus fondos*", se refiere a los fondos propios de la institución (museo, galería, asociación)


----------

